# Whats the name?



## aquaman64 (Jan 2, 2014)

hi,
Can anyone name this orchid please? 

thanks 
Mark


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Not w/out a photo.


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2014)

another alba ?


----------

